# Test



## pacanis (Jun 5, 2011)

Just seeing why my vids aren't embedding 

YouTube - ‪Perfect Prime Rib - Easiest Prime Rib Recipe Ever! - Holiday Prime Rib of Beef‬‏


----------



## pacanis (Jun 5, 2011)

Again...

YouTube - ‪Perfect Prime Rib - Easiest Prime Rib Recipe Ever! - Holiday Prime Rib of Beef‬‏


----------



## pacanis (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay 

You can now go back to your regular Sunday morning programming.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2011)

I use a similar method but my math is a little different.  It does work great though.

The one downside is that you can't use the same oven to cook other things because you can't be opening and closing the door.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 5, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Again...
> 
> YouTube - ‪Perfect Prime Rib - Easiest Prime Rib Recipe Ever! - Holiday Prime Rib of Beef‬‏


 How did you get the vid to work?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, that's the downside for sure, Andy. If you only have the one oven you're at a loss. I think last time I made this I baked the potatoes on the grill.

MsM, I had gotten used to using the link that appears when you click on "share", on youtube's site. That link does not embed the vid on this site. Use the actual address in the address bar. You don't even need to use the "insert link" button. Just copy and paste url right into the reply field.
I don't know why the shared link won't embed the vid here, but this way is simpler anyway. One less click, lol.


----------



## blissful (Jun 6, 2011)

Test:showing video in post
Grade: A
Extra credit points: 2 for showing your work.


----------

